# plant root ferts and shrimp?



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

Hi,
I have got a tank which needs some root supplement for the plants. It has shrimp in and although the ferts will be buried under the substrate, I do need to go in with pincers holding that bit if a tablet. It will be seconds but I am still worried about some of it dissolving into the water. Do you think this is safe or Id better not to do this at all?


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Does the root tab contain any high levels of copper?? If it does contain high amounts, I wouldn't risk it. If it contains NPK, if it should be fine. Make sure the root tab is buried deep into the substrate.


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

I have had a look - unfortunately, they do not put any chemical content of their root tablets on the packaging... I am pretty sure, the tablets would have iron but not sure about copper. I will certainly bury them deep but still a bit worried about that a few seconds bit when I will be going through the water with the tablet...
I have an idea though: I will put the tablets in and then dose the tank immediately with the tap water treatment. The one I use removes heavy metals in the water as well. So that sould work to an extent at least... And a water change afterwards maybe?...


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Hmm.. it's a risk. Oh yeah, what kind of root tab by the way? What brand?


----------



## Nat N (Jun 6, 2010)

The brand is Tetra Plant Crypto - don't know if the name has any particular meaning but I did want to put something in for the Crypt I have there... 
I have already done this. So far no signs of anything bad... The tablets are pretty solid - they remained in one piece all the way down to the substrate. I also have a few fast growing plants in the tank and in theory whatever the water treatment turned into the chelated form should be picked up by plants quickly... Hopefully, this will work.


----------



## NeonFlux (May 15, 2008)

Yeah, I believe using those root tabs are fine now if they are specifically used as root tabs for planted aquariums. It should be safe. Just make sure it's deep in the substrate; it shouldn't be exposed.


----------

